# Immutable Goat Facts



## sadieml (Jul 14, 2016)

Okay, I'll start the list:

  1 -  Goats melt.  You must never allow goats to be rained upon.
  2 -  Goats are very curious.
  3 -  Goats are very clever and can learn to open gates, doors, latches, you name it.
  4 -  Goat math is a very real thing.
  5 -  Goats melt.  (This one is very important to the goats and bears repeating.)
  6 -  Only cats are more self-important than goats, and goats are totally worth it.  (Of course, as a cat lover I think cats are worth it, too, but goats are totally worth it and that is just a goat fact, not an opinion.)


----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 14, 2016)

7. Whatever you were told goats love to eat, they won't eat on your property.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 14, 2016)

8. Goats are stubborn
9. What they ate yesterday they won't eat today


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 14, 2016)

10. They will stand off in a corner just long enough to let you see them, go into a panic thinking something is wrong, and when they see you are REALLY stressed they will walk over to the hay feeder with the rest of the goats.

11. They will use you as a tissue- wipe their face on you to dry it, if they sneeze they will wipe that on you too.

12. They will help you with every project and make it take a minimum of 3x as long to finish.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 14, 2016)

13. Their cud stinks, especially when they burp it up right in your face.   but they seem to like it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 15, 2016)

babsbag said:


> 13. Their cud stinks  but they seem to like it.



you need to add to that babs! ... especially when they burp it up right in your face!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 15, 2016)

Or cough it in your hair


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 15, 2016)

Goats melt do they?  











Granted, our goats are practically savages and indulge in all types of wild behavior. Wouldn't really consider our beasts "average" hah. 

An immutable goat fact here however - they will absolutely attempt to stamp you to death to gain access to the dairy for breakfast!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 15, 2016)

@Epona142  We have a Lamancha doe that LOVES water. I think her mini-kid does too.  She loves to be sprayed down. I think if I had a pond she'd be in it! 

Lamanchas are the most like dogs to me out of all the goat breeds.

I will say when we bathe our goats they like it. Sometimes they will start falling asleep when we are sudsing them up. It is so funny.
The baby goats will fall over from the warm bathe. It is always a hoot. Some kids holler but most go with it.

Our Kikos don't care one bit about rain.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 15, 2016)

14. If it wasn't there yesterday, it must be a dragon. 

15. "Eu De Buck In Rut" is not noticed by the herdsman, only the herdsman family and friends.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 15, 2016)

16.  Goats can find the most creative ways to kill themselves...       (lost a buckling last night - got himself flipped upside down and stuck under a wagon...found him this morning)


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 15, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> 16.  Goats can find the most creative ways to kill themselves...       (lost a buckling last night - got himself flipped upside down and stuck under a wagon...found him this morning)



Sorry FEM- that is so tragic. 

Sadly "16." is truly the way it is.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 15, 2016)

So sorry, FEM! 

17. Goats will stand quietly, watching the front door. The instant you open it, they start sounding off LOUDLY, and won't let up until:
  A. You go back inside
  B.  You feed them
  C.  You get in the truck & drive away (and if they don't stop - ignorance is bliss!)

18. The hungrier a goat is, the louder they get! maaa,  maaaaa, maaaaaaa!!!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 15, 2016)

Sorry @frustratedearthmother .  I wanted to post that fact but didn't want to scare off any potential goaties. Sometimes I think that goats are born trying to die.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 15, 2016)

Oops...on second thought maybe this wasn't the best place to post it.

19.  Goats have a sense of humor, and they can keep you laughing with their antics!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 15, 2016)

But it is a true fact...goats die in the most bizarre ways.  Something every goat owner should know.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 15, 2016)

20. If you show bucks in 3 rings at least one will pee on your foot


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Epona142 (Jul 15, 2016)

21. To add to that, bucks will escape no matter how hard you try to prevent it!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 15, 2016)

Epona142 said:


> 21. To add to that, bucks will escape no matter how hard you try to prevent it!



Then you have bad bucks!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 15, 2016)

Nor how tall and hot the fence is.



Epona142 said:


> 21. To add to that, bucks will escape no matter how hard you try to prevent it!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 15, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> 20. If you show bucks in 3 rings at least one will pee on your foot





Epona142 said:


> 21. To add to that, bucks will escape no matter how hard you try to prevent it!



True dat!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 16, 2016)

22. The one doe you really want a doeling from will give you a single buckling.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 16, 2016)

33. Goats know when they are supposed to be milked. If they think your running late they will scream and wail at you until you come out. The only time you can get away with being late is if it's dark and cloudy- like today  You still need to stay away from windows because if they catch a glimpse of you they will turn into monsters 

34. Goats know the order they should be milked in. If somebody is milked out of place they get stressed.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 16, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother 
Sorry about you lil'guy


----------



## babsbag (Jul 18, 2016)

25. You must own one doe of every breed, and then one buck of each breed too.

26. Goats are addictive.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 18, 2016)

27. Goats, even if you KNOW that THEY know how to get on the stand, they can still convince you they can not. I think it is to see the lengths I will go to get the milk....  

28. GOATS MELT. it has been said, but again, it is an important one. 

29. If you feed them out of their normal routine, they will turn into gremlins. 

30. Food makes them turn into Gremlins in general 

31. Goats know no patience. 

32. I swear goats are a liquid and can get themselves into the smallest of areas but turn into solids once they are in and can not get out. Unless you dismantle or break whatever it is they have gotten into.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 18, 2016)

ooo I am just about there for No 25!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 18, 2016)

I am eyeing an Oberhasli myself.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 18, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I am eyeing an Oberhasli myself.



 mmm hmmm and you say I am bad


----------



## babsbag (Jul 18, 2016)

Also thinking of borrowing a Nubian or two to see if I can make someone a mini Nubian buckling.


----------



## TAH (Jul 18, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I am eyeing an Oberhasli myself.


You should


----------



## NH homesteader (Jul 18, 2016)

Ooh me too,  I want an Oberhasli next!  Some breeds I don't even want for various reasons so I won't get too out of hand (haha I'll just have more of the 3 or so breeds I'm interested in!)


----------



## TAH (Jul 18, 2016)

The only thing on the oberhasli's is that our buck weighs 175 pounds or so.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jul 18, 2016)

Yikes! My current plan is to stick with my Nigi buck and add an Oberhasli doe.  I don't have much interest in having a full size buck on the farm at this point. Particularly with a 3 year old child and a husband who works a lot! Maybe someday!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 18, 2016)

My full sized bucks have always been sweethearts. I have had 3 Alpines, a La Mancha, and a Boer. I won't say that the boer was a sweetheart but he wasn't mean. I have a nigi buck now too and two mini Alpine bucklings for a total of 5 bucks...way too many IMO. 

My son (32 year old that doesn't live here) thinks that I should do milk taste tests when the dairy is done so that means one of each breed.  I'm ok with that but I need a quiet La Mancha and Nigi....I don't do cry baby goats. I have two La Manchas that are driving me nuts and they may need to just leave. I really think that bottle babies grow up to be noisier.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jul 18, 2016)

Haha! One of my mini alpines is incredibly noisy,  and I used to have a nigi/pygmy cross wether that was even worse! We got rid of him because he was a bully,  not because of the noise. I love the taste testing idea.

I'm avoiding Saanens for size and because I am not a milk drinker so I want high butterfat content for cheese,  Nubians because I've heard they're super noisy,  and Toggenburgs because I've heard their milk is very "goaty".  If these are rumors that need to be dispelled I can be convinced to change my mind haha!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 18, 2016)

LOL Babs. None of our bottle babies are loud at this point. They are between 3-6 months and are not loud at all since weaned. On the other hand we have several dam raised baby goats here all about 3 months and oh my goodness...they are screamers. They are all nigerians though.   Our Lamanchas, mini manchas, mini nubians and our BB Nigies  are all up in your business but they aren't loud.

All our Lamanchas are quiet. 
One of our mini manchas gets loud but ONLY when we are late for milking her. She definitely lets us know she needs milked NOW!

I wouldn't say the Nigies in general are loud but having a lot of breeds here I would say they can be talkative. Ours usually just get loud in heat. 

BTW- 5  bucks isn't too many. 
14 is borderline too many


----------



## NH homesteader (Jul 18, 2016)

My Nigis are pretty quiet.  Unless I'm late for feeding time!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 18, 2016)

Our Nigerians are quiet about 22 hours a day.  When it's time to feed they start to sing.
And then after they are fed Zamia and Rosemary continue until they are milked.
Rosie has a particularly obnoxious bellow.  And Zamia is pretty bad too.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 18, 2016)

Most of the nigis I have been around are at shows and they are usually tied waiting for their ring and boy are they a noisy group. Maybe it is just the setting.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 18, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Most of the nigis I have been around are at shows and they are usually tied waiting for their ring and boy are they a noisy group. Maybe it is just the setting.



Jr's are usually very vocal when you are at or in the show ring.
We've had some that yelled the whole time they were in the ring.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 19, 2016)

My Nubian/Saanan doe is LOUD. Just LOUD. And can be classified under screaming goat like you find on Youtube some days. The Nubian doe has this deep beller that sounds like a man yelling "help", "no" and "hi" and she talks a lot to us but not so much loud and obnoxious unless she is stressed like when her buckling was weaned.... Her buckling (dam raised for 16 weeks on the nose) is LOUD. He has yet to lose his voice after 2 weeks of screaming. He is weaning though. The buckling we bought as his buddy is also loud but also was just pulled from his mom when we took him. My Alpines are quiet and when they do make noise it is to show their love and they have almost guinea pig like noises! I love that!


----------



## Kaye (Jul 19, 2016)

Elvis is VERY noisey especially when he thinks it's time to be fed. NOW. He cries every time he catches a glimpse of me.... Baby hardly ever talks.
Also, whatever number we are on- goats think they should be allowed in the house and try to make themselves at home whenever the door is left open a split second to long


----------



## Kaye (Jul 19, 2016)

Elvis also makes noise when he's eating. The sweetest little noises like he's so excited to have food and it's the best food in the world


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 19, 2016)

Kaye said:


> Also, whatever number we are on- goats think they should be allowed in the house and try to make themselves at home whenever the door is left open a split second to long


MINE TOO!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 19, 2016)

Kaye said:


> Elvis also makes noise when he's eating. The sweetest little noises like he's so excited to have food and it's the best food in the world


My boys do this as well. I love their little grunts and groans while eating


----------



## babsbag (Jul 19, 2016)

33. Goats can find their way out of any fence but never back in.


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 19, 2016)

34. Just when you have things figured out, goats show you that you will *never *know as much as you think you do!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 19, 2016)

AMEN to 34


----------



## Kaye (Jul 19, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> My boys do this as well. I love their little grunts and groans while eating


Isn't it absolutely adorable?!?


----------



## Kaye (Jul 19, 2016)

35- Just when you thought you were alone... Bahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## TAH (Jul 20, 2016)

babsbag said:


> 33. Goats can find their way out of any fence but never back in.


My always find there way in and out


----------



## NH homesteader (Jul 20, 2016)

Mine find their way out,  then when they see me coming they run right back in hoping for snacks!


----------



## Kaye (Jul 20, 2016)

Mine just comes and finds me.... Like, 'hey, I can't get back to my bed!' Lol


----------



## babsbag (Jul 20, 2016)

Mine stand at the fence and scream to get back with their herd.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 20, 2016)

Mine come and look in the windows of the house and Holler for me.... but they don't get out on their own, they are let out. They've never been in the house yet they feel the need to try to get in anyways.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 29, 2016)

36. Goats think that they know how to put up a hot wire better than I do.
37. Goats think that they know how to use your tools.
38. Goats think that the content of the bucket of tools looks better on the ground than in the bucket. 
39. Bottle babies are loud (and annoying) when they want their milk. 

Can you guess what I just got done doing tonight?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 29, 2016)

babsbag said:


> 36. Goats think that they know how to put up a hot wire better than I do.
> 37. Goats think that they know how to use your tools.
> 38. Goats think that the content of the bucket of tools looks better on the ground than in the bucket.
> 39. Bottle babies are loud (and annoying) when they want their milk.
> ...



definately number 38...any bucket or vessel ever is of course for them to either eat, destroy, make a mess with, or play with...doesnt matter if it is barn lime, eggs, milk, fence insulators, tools.

40. Goats think any human drink taken to the barn is better and must be had by the goats, preferably as soon as you set it down and walk just far enough away to not make it back beofre they kock it down.
41. Goats will make a perfect blockaid of goat bodies as soon as you are trying to carry anything heavy to another location and force you to wade thru the goat sea.
42. Goats know what your car sounds like and as soon as you get home they run into the pasture and yell like something is trying to kill them, so you have to go check, and while your there you might as well give them a treat or two.
43. Goats know when you are almost done milking and time knocking over the milk dish so you only end up with 1 cup of milk for all the work.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 29, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> Goats will make a perfect blockaid of goat bodies as soon as you are trying to carry anything heavy to another location and force you to wade thru the goat sea.



Absolutely the way it works. 

44. Goats will let (make ...by crowding at the gate) YOU test the new hot wire first.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 29, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Absolutely the way it works.
> 
> 44. Goats will let (make ...by crowding at the gate) YOU test the new hot wire first.



Don't need goats to help me do that.
Which reminds me, need to move the meeting this weekend. Not sure why I have a tester, I have hands feet, arms, legs, a back.....


----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 29, 2016)

babsbag said:


> 36. Goats think that they know how to put up a hot wire better than I do.
> 37. Goats think that they know how to use your tools.
> 38. Goats think that the content of the bucket of tools looks better on the ground than in the bucket.
> 39. Bottle babies are loud (and annoying) when they want their milk.
> ...



Given all the help it appears you had, NOTHING?


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (Jul 29, 2016)

I did have a lot of helpers, even the bucks got to help this time. It was 100° outside and I just wanted to get done, but no, I had to chase goats to get back my cutters and my bag of insulators. BRATS!!!  And the babies were screaming for dinner and I was going quickly insane. The bucks are just starting rut so it was nice and smelly too and they were also getting frisky. Every time I would lean over to pick something up I would literally be watching my back. My bucks are friendly but can be too friendly when in rut. And then I would put in insulator on a post and they would try and pull it off. 

So yeah, I did NOTHING. 

I had a yellow insulator that was broken and I thought maybe my puppy would like to chew on it. You should have seen the look she gave me when I tried to give it to her; She wouldn't get near it.  I don't care what people say, dogs are not color blind and she KNEW that those insulators mean trouble. She may be a brat, but she is a smart brat.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 29, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I did have a lot of helpers, even the bucks got to help this time. It was 100° outside and I just wanted to get done, but no, I had to chase goats to get back my cutters and my bag of insulators. BRATS!!!  And the babies were screaming for dinner and I was going quickly insane. The bucks are just starting rut so it was nice and smelly too and they were also getting frisky. Every time I would lean over to pick something up I would literally be watching my back. My bucks are friendly but can be too friendly when in rut. And then I would put in insulator on a post and they would try and pull it off.
> 
> So yeah, I did NOTHING.
> 
> I had a yellow insulator that was broken and I thought maybe my puppy would like to chew on it. You should have seen the look she gave me when I tried to give it to her; She wouldn't get near it.  I don't care what people say, dogs are not color blind and she KNEW that those insulators mean trouble. She may be a brat, but she is a smart brat.



They esp love insulators and i dont understand why. We had them running off with whole bags or stealing insulators from the bucket and chewing on them too..or dumping it over. Pretty much makes ya want to murder them


----------



## babsbag (Jul 29, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> They esp love insulators and i dont understand why. We had them running off with whole bags or stealing insulators from the bucket and chewing on them too..or dumping it over. Pretty much makes ya want to murder them



Yep!!! Murder was at the top of my list.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## sadieml (Jul 31, 2016)

45.  Goats always point out if their hooves need trimming (stamp, stamp, paw, "look MaaMaa, my hooves!"), and then proceed to fight against you every second you are trying to trim them.

No joke, last night the boys kept stamping their feet and showing us their terribly unkempt hooves, but do they want to be still and have them trimmed???


----------

